# Waaaahnsinn !



## Tinsen (26. Januar 2004)

wir waren in warnemünde. was war das geil !

teil 2 folgt !


----------



## BxTZE (26. Januar 2004)

ordentlicher Silberbarren!
Glückwunsch


----------



## Meerforellenfan (26. Januar 2004)

ist ja irre ein herzliches petri heil jungs

erzählt mal mehr darüber


----------



## Pilkman (26. Januar 2004)

Booooooaaaah Tinsen, das Teil sieht ja hammermäßig aus!!! #6 #6 #6

Hab das Bild vorher schon in Deinem neuen Avatar gesehen und eben erst den Thread von Dir dazu gelesen...

Erzähl mal mehr dazu... wie groß, wie schwer, wann gefangen, Zufallsfang beim Pilken... Fragen über Fragen... :q  :m 

Pilkman


----------



## NorbertF (26. Januar 2004)

ach Du liebe Güte... was für ein Monster!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## rob (26. Januar 2004)

petri heil jungs!!!
tolle fische.....sag habt ihr den grossen im geschäft aus der tiefkühltruhe gekauft..der ist ja schon ganz durchgefroren:m
nein spass beiseite das ist wirklich ein besonderes silber!meinen glückwunsch dazu!
lg aus wien rob#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2004)

Mein lieber Schwan: RESCHPEKT!!!!!!!! (und Neid)
))))))))


----------



## Detlef (26. Januar 2004)

Und was ist mit der Schonzeit für Mefo in Mec-Pomm?
Meineserachtens lt. Gewässerverordnung des Landesanglerverbandes MV vom 18.3.1995 hat die Meerforelle Schonzeit vom 1.Juli - 31. März. Wenn ich mich nicht irren sollte, habt Ihr kräftigen Unsinn verzapft?! #c


----------



## Pilkman (26. Januar 2004)

@ Detlef



> Und was ist mit der Schonzeit für Mefo in Mec-Pomm?



Hmm, da bin ich überfragt, aber auch während der Schonzeit kann ich ja einen Fisch abschlagen müssen, wenn dieser z.B. durch den Fang so stark verletzt wurde, dass dieser nach dem Releasen nicht mehr lebensfähig wäre...  

... erstmal hören, was Tinsen so sagt, hmm?! :m 

Pilkman


----------



## Pilkman (26. Januar 2004)

... und nach einer kurzen Google-Suche kann ich sagen, dass Tinsens Meerforelle nicht während der Schonzeit gefangen wurde, denn diese endete bereits am 30.11.2003...  

Pilkman


----------



## Detlef (26. Januar 2004)

Ich glaube, hier wird wohl noch die Luft brennen!
Ich träume auch von einem solchen Fisch aber....... 

Naja, kann mich irren.
Viele Grüsse
Detlef


----------



## Pilkman (26. Januar 2004)

@ Detlef

Nur die Ruhe, hier brennt gar nichts...  :q 

Schau mal hier oder hier oder hier - das sind alles Informationen mit ein und derselben Aussage: Schonzeit der Meerforelle endet am 30.11. des Jahres.

Pilkman


----------



## Detlef (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo Pilkman, Du hast recht. Aber warum steht auf meiner gerade erhaltenen Jahresangelberechtigung des Landesanglerverbandes Schonzeit: 01.Juli - 31.März?
Aber irgendeiner wird sicherlich hier für Aufklärung sorgen. 

Ich möchte nur vermeiden, dass irgendein Boardie vielleicht aus Unkenntnis hier Ärger bekommt, denn Du weisst, gerade auf diesem Gebiet sind unsere Behörden gnadenlos.!!
Viele Grüsse


----------



## Nick_A (26. Januar 2004)

Hi Tinsen #h

GLÜCKWUNSCH ZU DEM WAAAAAAAAHNSINNSFISCH !!! :m #6

Da kann ich gut verstehen, warum sooo ein Urschrei auch noch nachträglich (beim Fotofieren) aus Deinem Munde entfläucht ist !!!  

RÄSPÄKT sage ich da nur !!! :q

Weiterhin so dicke Fische#h
Robert


----------



## Pilkman (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo Detlef,

okay, da kann ich dann erstmal nichts mehr zu sagen. 

Möglich, dass entweder die Infos im Internet nicht hundertprozentig aktuell sind oder aber die auf der Karte des Landesanglerverbandes. Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich da was rausbekomme...  

Und Ärger soll ja nun wirklich keiner bekommen - immerhin ist so´n Silber schon fast der Fisch des Lebens... :m 

Pilkman


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2004)

Meinen Tiegefrohrenen Glückwunsch!
Aber in mir brennen Fragen über Fragen!!!!
Wie?
Wo?
Wann?
usw. Wir wollen Berichte sehen!!!!!!
 Ganz tolles Silber!!


----------



## Quappenqualle (26. Januar 2004)

Kann ja eigentlich nur eins bedeuten:

Letztes Jahr Schonzeit bis 30.11.2003
Dieses Jahr Schonzeit vom 01.07.2004-31.03.2005

Oder?


----------



## Detlef (26. Januar 2004)

Das wäre eine Erklärung!

Trotz allem: der Fisch des Lebens!


----------



## Pilkman (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo Detlef,

ich werde Tinsen nach einer nochmaligen Recherche im LARIS-System des Landes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern wieder in Schutz nehmen, denn nach § 8, Absatz 2, Anstrich 5 der Verordnung zur Ausübung der Fischerei in den Küstengewässern vom 31. Januar 2003, veröffentlicht im (GVOBl. M-V S. 134), in Kraft am 20. Februar 2003 hat die Meerforelle Salmo trutta trutta eine Schonzeit vom 01. September bis zum 30. November des jeweiligen Jahres.

Den entsprechenden Link gibt es hier. 

Ich denke, dass nun zumindest klar ist, dass die Meerforelle nicht während der Schonzeit geangelt wurde.
Wie sich die eigenartige Angabe auf Deiner Angelkarte erklärt, kann ich aber nun immer noch nicht sagen... :q  

Pilkman


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (26. Januar 2004)

RESCHPEKT!!!!!!!!

und er will noch auf Karpfen gehen...


----------



## Gnilftz (26. Januar 2004)

My Dear Mr Singingclub!!!
Wat für ein Waaaahnsinnsfisch!!! #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 
Petri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:m 
Ich will mehr Infos!!! :z :z :z 
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Mühle (26. Januar 2004)

Gratulation Tinsen. Was für ein Kraftpaket!:m #h 

Bring mal langsam Infos rüber!#h 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## soeketroete (26. Januar 2004)

Was für einen Brocken!
Der hat sicher gerufen: Ich bin ein Fisch, hol mich hier raus!
;-)


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Januar 2004)

Goil Tinsen :z :z 

Ein paar mehr Fakten musst du aber noch rausrücken 

Herzlichsten Glückwunsch.


----------



## Pilkman (26. Januar 2004)

Genau Tinsen,

wo bissu?! Online ja, aber hälst Dich ganz still im Hintergrund... :q 

Nu´ lass uns mal nicht so lange zappeln und komm rüber mit den Info´s...#h :m :q 

Pilkman


----------



## steve71 (26. Januar 2004)

Glückwunsch!

Das ist ja wohl eine ganz amtliche Forelle!!!!!!!
Wie lang? Wie schwer?

Gruß Steve


----------



## Fischbox (26. Januar 2004)

Booooah eyyy!!!! #6#6#6 Ein kräftiges "Petri Heil" an Deine Adresse!! So ein feistes Teil, das ist wirklich der helle Waaaahnsinn . Nu rück endlich mehr Infos zu dem Fang heraus, du Folterknecht!! :z :z :z


----------



## til (26. Januar 2004)

Betr. Schonzeiten:
Da gehts doch sicher einerseits um Küste und andererseits um Aufstiegsgewässer...


----------



## Pete (26. Januar 2004)

...los, tino, du sack...postest hier bilder und nennst warnemünde...wie wann was womit...wart ihr schleppen vor der küste???


----------



## Pilkman (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo Til,

Dein Posting hat den Anstoss zur Klärung gegeben! #6 #6 #6

Ich hab mich nochmal mit den geltenden Vorschriften auseinander gesetzt und die für die Binnen- bzw. potentiellen Aufstiegsgewässer Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns geltende "Verordnung zur Ausübung der Fischerei in den Binnengewässern" nach den Schonzeiten für die Meerforelle durchforstet und siehe da, in den Binnengewässern gilt eine längere Schonfrist als in den Küstengewässern Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns. Nämlich vom 01. Juli bis zum 31. März des jeweiligen Jahres. 

Insofern ist die Angabe auf der Jahresangelkarte des LAV M-V ebenfalls korrekt, denn diese kann sich auch nur auf die Binnengewässer beziehen.

Zur Fundstelle geht es hier. 

Ändert also nix an der Legalität von Tinsens suuuuupäää goiläää MeFo....  

Pilkman


----------



## Nick_A (26. Januar 2004)

Ich wette, dass Tinsen sooooo lange wartet, bis mindestens 100 Leute Bitt-Postings hier reingeschrieben haben!


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Januar 2004)

das wäre ein klarer Verstoß gegen die Boardregeln!

Dann fliegt der raus :q :m


----------



## Fischbox (26. Januar 2004)

:z :z :z Jaaaaaa, schmeißt ihn raus, schmeißt ihn raus!!:z :z :z 

Kleiner Scherz  !!  Neid:c !



...ich gönne ihm den tollen Fisch von ganzem Herzen.


----------



## Jetblack (26. Januar 2004)

@Tinsen,

Kerl, Du hast vergessen den Aufkleber von Nordfrost von dem Lachs abzumachen...... 

Was ein Koffer - Gratulation!!

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Januar 2004)

Halloo Tinsen!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem super Fang.
In den Küstengewässern get die Schonzeit vom 1.9. - 30.10. Sihe Anhang, meine diesjährige Ostseekarte.
In der Binnenfischereiordnung geht die Schonzeit vom 1.7. - 31.3.
Nun kommt es nur drauf an wo die MeFo gefangen wurde.


----------



## HeinzJuergen (26. Januar 2004)

Auf jeden Fall herzlichen Glückwunsch für
das Monsterteil
#6 #6 #6 
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## anguilla (26. Januar 2004)

ist ist ja echt der Wahnsinn!!!! 

#r und dickes Petri zu diesem Ausnahmefisch! :m

..nu mach aber hinne mit die Fakten...


----------



## Peter Dorsch (26. Januar 2004)

Hi. Tinsen!#h #h 
Super Teil das,Träume seit Jahrzehnten vonsoeinem "Silberbarren",leider vergeblich-bisher.
Muß ein tolles Gefühl gewesen sein diesen Traumfisch
auszudrillen#r Schliesse mich allen Vorrednern 
Bitte,Bitte schnell den Bericht
Peter Dorsch der etwas neidvoll dreinschauende:m :c :c


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Januar 2004)

#r "Was für ein Koffer!" #r


----------



## Hummer (26. Januar 2004)

Tinsen hatte schon mal Kontakt mit diesem Monster.
Damals hatte es seinen bisher größten Fisch, einen kapitalen Hering, glatt durchgebissen!!!






Petri

Hummer


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (26. Januar 2004)

Glückwunsch Tinsen,

wat ne Granate!!!

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Januar 2004)

Geile Trutta . Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Wirst noch lange an das Teil denken! Rück rüber mit Details. Ansonsten wirst Kiehl geholt von der BB Armader!:q :q :q


----------



## Samyber (26. Januar 2004)

[marquee]Super Klasse !!!  [/marquee]
Meine allergrößte Anerkennung für dieses Ungeheuer !!!


----------



## AndreasB (26. Januar 2004)

Hi Tinsen,

was für ein Hammerteil. Auch von mir einen fetten Glückwunsch.#r #r  #r #r #r


Erzähl uns alle Einzelheiten

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Januar 2004)

Gratulation zur schönen STrecke.....astrein :m :m 

ach so...zum Fangort : das war bestimmt bei Umsonstisnix, dem Bruder von Verleihnix (dem Fischhändler von Fehmarn)  :q :q


----------



## Dorschminister (26. Januar 2004)

Hi Tinsen,
na wenn das Jahr so los geht was kommt denn da noch......was meinst Du steigerst Dich noch???????
#r #r #r 

Wann kommt der Bericht mit Details????????


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Januar 2004)

Erwihischt :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## digerko (26. Januar 2004)

echt * FETT *.

Na vier Seiten bitten müssten doch reichen.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Jungmefoangler (26. Januar 2004)

einfach nur genial ! :m :l 
glückwunsch #h :m


----------



## Nick_A (26. Januar 2004)

Unverschämtheit !!!! 

Plötzlich ist Tinsen "offline"...erst einen "heiss" machen und dann hängen lassen! Das ist aber nicht die feine Art!  :c

Tinsen....Nazgul, das paßt, die sind auch mächtig böse!  :q


@ Dorschdiggler #h

unglaublich, da hat Tinsen das "FISCHE-Schild" doch glatt nachträglich rausretouchiert!!!  :q

Auf Ideen kommt der Kerl!?!


----------



## Gnilftz (26. Januar 2004)

eine Frage habe ich dannn doch mal...
wie kann man einen solchen Fisch so sch... fotografieren?
Gefroren und ausgenommen... soooo kalt war es doch 
gar nicht...   
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## gismowolf (26. Januar 2004)

Hi Tinsen!
Wie war der Drill?Ist sie gesprungen oder springen Mefos nicht?
Oder darf man sie nicht zu hart rannehmen,daß sie nicht springen?Erzähl doch was dazu!
Na ja ,dann schätz ich halt-Länge ca.102cm,Gewicht 14,50kg!
Wie liege ich?
Ein SuperSuperkräftiges Petri Heil wünsch ich Dir!
Ich glaub,ich sollte aus dem Hausruckwald an die Küste übersiedeln!!


----------



## Nick_A (26. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gnilftz _
> *wie kann man einen solchen Fisch so sch... fotografieren?
> Gefroren und ausgenommen... soooo kalt war es doch
> gar nicht...    *



:q :q :q

Wenn man sie vom Händler kauft (oder vom Fangschiff runter), dann ist sie halt schon fertig ausgenommen und gefrohren!  :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (26. Januar 2004)

@ Gnilftz: Ja stimmt,

der Fisch ist klasse, aber das Bild ist eins der schlechtesten, die ich je von so einem Fisch gesehen habe.;+  

... und dann ausgenommen fotografiert und geforen.
Das muß ja lausig kalt sein in Warnemünde.

Grüße Stephan:g


----------



## Gnilftz (26. Januar 2004)

oder in der Fischhalle... :q:q:q:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Januar 2004)

> Das muß ja lausig kalt sein in Warnemünde


 ... ich tippe mal auf Kiste mit Eis drinne :q :q :q :q


----------



## Ace (26. Januar 2004)

albernes Fake


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Januar 2004)

> albernes Fake


 Hey Ace...was'n los mit Dir in letzter Zeit...biste kein Spassversteher mehr ;+   :q


----------



## Nick_A (26. Januar 2004)

Tinsen hat DOK glaube ich gerade eine PM/PN geschrieben, da er sich hier abmelden möchte...vor lauter Scham wg. seines stillosen Betrugsversuches!!!    :q :q

***GANZLAUTLACH ***


----------



## Nick_A (26. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tinsen _
> *wir waren in warnemünde. was war das geil !
> 
> teil 2 folgt ! *



Wahrscheinlich zeigt Tinsen im 2.Teil dann einen 3m-langen Marlin, 2 Blauhaie und einen Barracuda die er ebenfalls in Warnemünde gefangen haben will !!!


----------



## Laksos (26. Januar 2004)

Wir kennen Behle .....;*W o  ~~  i s t~~ T i n s e n ?*


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Januar 2004)

> Wahrscheinlich zeigt Tinsen im 2.Teil dann einen 3m-langen Marlin


 ....oder seinen Kumpel beim Bezahlen :q 
Oder "Innenansichten der Warnemünder Fischauktionshalle" :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (26. Januar 2004)

Moment, von "gefangen" hat Tinsen nix geschrieben.

;-)))))


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Januar 2004)

..........hmmmmm......das hat aber noch gar keiner bemerkt....nicht schlecht Sherlock Stephan  :q


----------



## Nick_A (26. Januar 2004)

Stephan....sehr gut kombiniert !!! #6

Aber was soll dann die Jubelpose von Tinsen?!? 

...hat er sie etwa besonders günstig beim Fischhändler erstanden (Kilopreis EUR 4,99) ?!?  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Januar 2004)

> Aber was soll dann die Jubelpose


 ...schau dir ma die Augen an.... die sagen alles  

"Ich weiss was ich mit dem Bild mache" :q :q :q :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (26. Januar 2004)

@ Nick A :

Jubelpose ??? von wegen - "kalte Finger" ;-))))


----------



## Gnilftz (26. Januar 2004)

ach deshalb ausgenommen... zum finger wärmen...:q:q:q


----------



## Broesel (26. Januar 2004)

:q :q :q 
jau...5 Fische..schon mal enorm... :q 
und alle ausgenommen...bei der Kälte..meine Hände würden abfrieren..;-)
..wenn man sich die Fußspuren ansieht..da ist jemand nur aus der Fahrertür ausgestiegen und nach nur nach hinten gelatscht... 
Wo ist eigentlich das Angelgerödel im Kofferraum?..<such>...der ist ziemlich leer rechts was rotes..daneben ne Kiste..oder sowas...und dann an der Rückbank noch was..<g>...für 2 Mann recht wenig... 
und...wer nimmt so einen Fisch nach dem Fang in einer Art Industriegebiet auf?..so siehts zumindest aus... 
Er hat ihn bestimmt gefangen...nach dem er ihm zugeworfen wurde...:m 
Links der ganzen Fußspuren stand bestimmt die Fischkiste... 

Und Teil 2 ist bestimmt die Auflösung des Ganzen... :g 

Nene...da ist was faul...wenn ich so einen Fisch fangen würde..würde ne ganze Story draus werden...von wegen 1 1/2 Stunden Drill oder so...:q 

Wer hat eigentlich die fotos gemacht?  Für Selbstauslöser auf Auto oder so...zu hoch..<g>..da hat " Mensch" fotofiert... 

Ist eigentlich schon 1.April?  :q 

Aber trotzdem...ein Fisch zum "Heiß" machen...jawohl...so ein will ich an die Angel...:k


----------



## Laksos (26. Januar 2004)

Nö, Prof. Dr. Tinsen macht 'ne tiefenpsychologische Reihenuntersuchung an den AB-Ratten und guckt, wie wir reagieren!


----------



## Nick_A (26. Januar 2004)

Diesen Witz hier hat Wodibo in einem aktuellen Thread reingestellt:



> _Original geschrieben von wodibo _
> *Der Angler kommt stolz mit einem Prachtexemplar von Fisch nach Hause.
> "Jetzt gib bloss nicht so an", giftet ihn seine Frau an, "die Nachbarin hat dich im Fischgeschaeft gesehen!"
> "Na und?" entgegnet er gelassen. "Schliesslich hatte ich soviele gefangen, dass ich welche verkaufen musste."
> *



Irgendwie passt der hier auch seeeeeeehhhhhhhhrrrrr gut rein !!!  :q


@ Broesel #h

Mönsch...lauter Sherlock´s hier im Board unterwegs. !!! RÄSPÄKT, sehr fein beobachtet! Klingt alles sehr schlüssig ! :m


----------



## Franky (26. Januar 2004)

Pööö - gaaaaaaaaanz klar: das ne Fotomongtaaje aafschnackt mitm Fischer, der da aufgedeckt wurde!!! Ok Tino - der Joke war gut... :q:q:q:q Nun wollen wir die ganze gnadenlose Wahrheit!!! :q Schieß los!!!!! :m


----------



## wodibo (26. Januar 2004)

PETRI HEIL!!!!! 

und 

NEPTUNS FLUCH 

wenn Du nicht bald was schreibst  

@Nick_A

:m


----------



## Nick_A (26. Januar 2004)

Hi Wodi #h

den hast Du wirklich absolut im richtigen Augenblick reingestellt !!! :m #6


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Januar 2004)

Wat auch immer - schöner Fisch und Ptri Heil dazu. Nähere Infos wären natürlich auch schön....

Aber 13,5 kg??? Ist ja keine österreicher Bachforelle!  :q :g    
Der Fisch dürfte zwischen 7 und 8 kg wiegen wiegen. Eine klasse
silberne Meefo!!!


----------



## rob (27. Januar 2004)

zitat:Aber 13,5 kg??? Ist ja keine österreicher Bachforelle! 

hehehhe super :m  

denke aber auch das sich tinsen eventuell ein scherzerl mit uns und den mefofreaks erlaubt hat...wo isser jetzt der tinsen:c
bin schon ganz gespannt#h


----------



## Nick_A (27. Januar 2004)

Jaja...Tinsen hat sich immer noch nicht gemeldet !!! 

Und dabei wollen wir doch alle wissen, ob dies ein Fake war (wenn ja, dann war es ein Guter  :m) oder ob er die MeFos wirklich verhaftet hat (was dann eine klasse Leistung wäre) !!!

Vielleicht ist Tinsen aber auch mit der nächsten Sonde auf den Mars geschossen worden und er kann sich aus diesem Grunde nicht melden!  ***LACH***


----------



## Fischbox (27. Januar 2004)

Der hat uns verarscht!!


----------



## rob (27. Januar 2004)

das glaub ich auchwar aber gut!
denke wir werden wohl noch etwas zappeln müssen bis zur auflösung...vor abends wird da nichts gehen


----------



## Stefan1611 (27. Januar 2004)

der will uns echt zappeln lassen, gerade war er wieder Online. Aber jetzt ist er wieder Offline. 
Hat sich wohl alles mal durchgelesen.

Aufklären wollte er es anscheinend noch nicht.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Tinsen (27. Januar 2004)

*Teil 2 !!!*

So, dann folgt mal nun der Teil 2:

am samstag abend war ich noch beim berliner 6 tage rennen, um dann direkt von dort nach hause zu fahren, die angelsachen zu packen und dann ab an die ostsee zu fahren. schlaf brauchen wir berliner nicht ... 

wir sind also zu dritt auf dem weg nach warnemünde, wo um 6.30 uhr der kutter "klar kimming" mit uns abfahren soll. wir hatten auf der ms rilana gebucht, daber die hatte am samstag einen motorschaden.

ab 3.30 uhr schneite es wie wild, so daß gemütliches nach "norden-rasen" ausfiel. wir sind aber trotzdem pünktlich angekommen.

zu unserem erstaunen, waren die beiden bugplätze auf dem kutter noch frei, obwohl wir  3 von den 12 mann die letzten waren.  :q 

dann ging es auch schon los richtung kadettrinne. das dauert gut 2 stunden von warnemünde. im boot war ordentlich schnee, so daß man sich vorsehen mußte nicht auf die fresse oder über board zu fallen.

gegen 9 uhr dann das erste hupen.  wir waren auf den punkt motiviert. aber nach 3 würfen und nur einem dorsch (der größte des tages ca. 60 cm) war schon wieder weiterfahrt angesagt.

so ging das dann den ganzen tag. 3-5 würfe, hupen, weiterfahren. 

es war zum kotzen. kein fisch wollte beißen. ab und zu ist mal nen 20er dorsch an board und gleich wieder über board gegangen, aber von 20 pfündern aus der kadettrinne wie im letzten jahr (warum höre ich den spruch nur immer " im letzten jahr, ja da haben wir gefangen...") konnte keine rede sein.

so ging es dann langsam wieder richtung warnemünde. hier sind wir dann um 15 uhr eingetroffen.

12 mann + küchenchef = 6 dorsche !!! :r 

es war zum heulen. mit voller blase und hängenden köpfen sind wir dann richtung auto gelatscht.

sachen verpacken und noch mal nen fischbrötchen am kai geholt war der plan.

gleich der erste kutter am kai ist gerade voll mit heringen beladen angekommen (die heringe sind schon da !!!  )

boooah ! was ist das denn da in der kiste ? was ein fetter silberbarren.....

na wir wurden auf einmal ganz hippelig. ca. 15 mefos hatte der kutter dabei.  und 2 richtig fette brummer.

mein kumpel hat gleich 20 euro rausgeholt und so (achtung jetzt kommt dann doch die auflösung) sind wir an diesen wirklich prächtigen silberbarren rangekommen. ich habe mir die beiden obereb "kleinen" auf dem foto gekauft (10 euro für beide). die waren ca. 50 und 60 cm lang.

wir haben uns gefreut wir die kinder.

am auto sind wir dann auf die idee mit dem fotoshooting gekommen.

also schnell noch von jedem ein foto geschossen.

der "käufer":







und mein mumpel:






und ich (ich idiot habe natürlich die schneeseite ins bild gehalten):






und der gesamte "fang":







es war wahnsinn diesen brummer in der hand zu halten. der kommt einem in echt noch mal 1/3 größer vor, als auf dem foto zu sehen ist. 

ich glaube so ein fisch ist leider nur 5% aller angler vergönnt.....

wir sind dann aber irgendwie sehr glücklich nach hause gefahren.

so, daß wars.

an dieser stelle nochmals danke an die leute, die sich sorgenwegen der schonzeit gemacht haben und mir ärger ersparen wollten. das macht das AB aus.

ich hoffe, alle andere fühlen sich nicht sehr verarscht, weil das war nicht zweck dieses postings.

wir haben erst überlegt, ob wir eine tolle fangstory "erfinden". das war dann aber doch nicht ganz unser niveau.

ein bischen "heiß" machen und "ankitzeln" wollte ich euch aber schon   

aber wer gut gelesen hat, der hätte es wirklich auch eranhnen können. m   @ stepahn)



> _Original geschrieben von Stephan _
> *Moment, von "gefangen" hat Tinsen nix geschrieben.
> 
> ;-))))) *



ich wünsche euch allen (vor allem den mefo-besessenen in dieser rubrik hier) ein fischreiches jahr. eine kleine zielmarke habt ihr ja jetz 

petri heil !


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Januar 2004)

Sie hören von meinem Anwalt Herr Tinsen:m 


So was gemeines:c :c :c


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (27. Januar 2004)

Geiles Ding.

"DER AUFREGER DER WOCHE"

würde ich sagen.


----------



## Stefan1611 (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo Tinsen,

war ein super spannender Thread und ich bin nicht böse. Gute Idee und gut ausgeführt.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## rob (27. Januar 2004)

na bitteeee! laut lach....da ist sie die aufklärung.....habs ja auch gleich geahnt
lasst sie euch schmecken!mahlzeit!
#h


----------



## Franky (27. Januar 2004)

Tino Du Sack... :q:q:q (ich glaube, das Copyright für diesen Spruch liegt bei "Hummer Ralf" :q:q:q)

Hast uns wirklich gut angekitzelt, muß man Euch lassen!!!  Dass ihr da "ehrlich" geblieben seid find ich klasse - denn irgendwie kommt immer als raus... :q Da kann man Euch absolut nicht böse sein!!! :m


----------



## TorF21 (27. Januar 2004)

Moin Tinsen,

Der Spaß ist dir gelungen.
Ich lach mich tot.
Is aber trotzdem nen Traumfisch.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## MichaelB (27. Januar 2004)

Moin,

na dit is een Baalina, deshalb hat mich da kaum was gewundert, auch nicht das das Monster schon ausgenommen war...   aber nach dem ganzen Glückwunschgeplänkel ist mir der Investigationsgeist schnell ausgegangen 

Hast ja ordentlich für Aufregung gesorgt #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MFGI (27. Januar 2004)

Der war gelungen, war aber trotzdem gemein...


----------



## ZwinckerEd (27. Januar 2004)

Ich möchte hiermit Tinsen zum BoardFaker des Jahres....ach was sag ich....des Jahrhunderts nominieren :q .

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich hab die Storry geglaubt.:e 



#h  Ed


----------



## Mac Gill (27. Januar 2004)

Das war doch eine augemachte Ferkelei! (Zugegebenermaßen eine sehr gute :q :q :q )

-> damit Nominierung zum Boardferkel 01/2004

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Nick_A (27. Januar 2004)

Hi Tinsen #h

da hast Du / habt Ihr uns aber eine ganze Weile zappeln und rätseln lassen !!!  :q

Aber ich weiss nicht warum....je länger Du weg warst, desto mehr Leute haben Dir nicht mehr geglaubt !!!  :m

Toller Einfall und vielleicht gehörst Du ja irgendwann auch mal zu den 5%ern! #6

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Gnilftz (27. Januar 2004)

Also ich finde die ganze Aktion lustig,
bin ja auch zuerst drauf reingefallen... :q :q :q
Und ein super Fisch ist es trotzdem!!!
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Hummer (27. Januar 2004)

Hier findet Ihr ein weiteres Highlight Tinsenschen Humors! :q

Er hat sich meine Pinkelpause zu Nutze gemacht, um einen thread unter meinem Namen zu eröffnen.:q

Tinsen, Du Sack! 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Tinsen (27. Januar 2004)




----------



## Franky (27. Januar 2004)

Jou! Deeen meint ich... :q:q:q


----------



## rob (27. Januar 2004)

der ist aber auch nicht schlechtdas merk ich mir


----------



## Pilkman (27. Januar 2004)

@ Tinsen

Alder Schwede, schöne Aktion!!! :q   

Ich hatte auch so meine Zweifel, aber ich hab gedacht, dass wär dann echt gemein, wenn ich mit meinen Zweifeln daneben gelegen hätte - sozusagen den Fisch des Lebens missgönnt... #h 

Aber soooo.... Du alder Schlawiner!!!  :q 

Pilkman


----------



## gismowolf (27. Januar 2004)

Super gag !Gratulation!!
Und wie lang und schwer ist sie wirklich?


----------



## Tinsen (27. Januar 2004)

wir habe nicht gewogen und nicht gemessen.

sind den 20 euro für so einen fisch ok ?


----------



## Nick_A (27. Januar 2004)

Hi Tinsen #h

Du hast doch nicht etwa wirklich nur EUR 20 für den Grossen bezahlt, oder ?!?

Wenn ja, dann ist das schon günstig...im Supermarkt (wo ich eigentlich nicht gerne "Frischfisch" einkaufe) zahlst Du im Sonderangebot für ZUCHTFORELLEN EUR 7.99 je Kilo !!! 

--> Ich würde sagen, dass das dann schon ein Schnäppchen war !!!  :m

Kannst Ihn ja auch noch präparieren lassen!


----------



## Blex (27. Januar 2004)

@ Tinsen
Das war die Super Show und wahrscheinlich der Aufreger des Jahres! #6 #6
Ich hatte jedenfalls eine schlaflose Nacht und habe die ganze Zeit überlegt, wann ich mal ein Stündchen Zeit für eine schnelle Tour an die Küste aufbringen könnte. :c :c :c 
Auf jeden Fall habt Ihr zum letzten WSV noch mal ein Schnäpchen machen können.  Glückwunsch hierzu und zu der ganzen Story. Das war echt super!
Gruß und PETRI A........BLEX:m


----------



## Tinsen (27. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Nick_A _
> *Hi Tinsen #h
> 
> Du hast doch nicht etwa wirklich nur EUR 20 für den Grossen bezahlt, oder ?!?
> ...



doch. der große 20, und die mittleren (ca. 70 cm) je 10 und meine beiden "kleinen" (so 50-60) zusammen 10 euro.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (27. Januar 2004)

Moin Tinsen,

das war echt ein "gut gemachter Fake"

Hut ab - und der Preis ist ja wohl nicht zu unterbieten.

Schade, das ihr nicht gemessen habt.:m 

Grüße Stephan :g


----------



## Tinsen (27. Januar 2004)

habe gerade die info bekommen, daß das große "teil" 89 cm lang und ausgenommen 8 kilo schwer war !


----------



## Nick_A (27. Januar 2004)

Hi Tinsen #h

na dann war es absolut ein

*Schnäppchen, Schnäppchen und nochmals Schnäppchen !!! :m #6 #6 #6*

Ausgenommen 8kg ist schon ein echter Hammer !!! #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Januar 2004)

Schönes Ding, Da hast du uns ja zwei Tage schön auf Trabb gehalten mit deiner Aktion. 
Lasst euch die Fische schmecken!


----------



## anguilla (27. Januar 2004)

Klasse Joke, Tinsen...! :m :q

...du hast uns richtig heiss auf die Silbernen gemacht...

und fast jeder hat's geglaubt...(ich auch), obwohl mich die Anzahl schon ins Grübeln brachte...aber so einen Verdacht hätte ich nie getraut zu äussern...


----------



## Peter Dorsch (27. Januar 2004)

Hi Tinsen #h #h 
Genialer Streich habe es auch erst mit staunenden und etwas neidvollen Augen geglaubt.
Und da behauptet man wir Bärliner hätten keenen Humor:z :z 
Ick find  die Idee eenfach jeil,
Gruss von Peter Dorsch#h #h


----------



## BxTZE (27. Januar 2004)

Hmmm reingefallen würd ich sagen...:c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Januar 2004)

#g #g #g


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Januar 2004)

Nettes Fake. Wirst irgendwann dafür Kiel geholt. Für den Preis hätte ich auch alle gekauft!


----------



## Haeck (27. Januar 2004)

> ...aber auch während der Schonzeit kann ich ja einen Fisch abschlagen müssen, wenn dieser z.B. durch den Fang so stark verletzt wurde, dass dieser nach dem Releasen nicht mehr lebensfähig wäre...



hm, ... meines erachtens bist du laut S. H. gesetz dazu verplichtet den gefangenen fisch, trotz geringer überlebenschancen aufgrund seiner verletzungen während der schonzeit zurückzusetzen, oder ??? laut den erzählungen eines fischereiaufsehers hatte sich jemand aufgrund dieser fehlannahme eine fette anzeige & bußgeld eingefangen !!!

mfg 

haeck


----------



## wodibo (28. Januar 2004)

Also denn:

NEPTUNS FLUCH 

Über Dich :q :q :q :m


----------



## Tinsen (28. Januar 2004)

3500 hits ins 2 tagen sind aber auch nicht ohne ...


----------



## soeketroete (28. Januar 2004)

Super-Nummer Tinsen!, Habe gerade die Auflösung gelesen...nach so 'nem Schieß-Kuttertag noch so viel Humor zu haben, den Fake des Jahres zu landen ist echt cool!


----------

